# The official Oliva Cigar thread



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

This thread is where I will be updating everyone with all the latest Oliva Cigar news and information. Please feel free to post any questions that you may have within this thread as well.


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey man, still in love with that O Serie!

Had many more cigars since my first encounter with that one, and she's still got my heart. 

Thanks again, brother! :cowboyic9:


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad you enjoy them! The Oliva Connecticut is nearing completion and once and will be released soon!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Any new Lancero's on the horizon? Good stuff!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Ian... a little while back I fell in love with the Special S (at the end of its shelf time). Are there any plans to produce this cigar again or am I resigned to having to search out all remaining sources and horde them?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Hey Ian... a little while back I fell in love with the Special S (at the end of its shelf time). Are there any plans to produce this cigar again or am I resigned to having to search out all remaining sources and horde them?


You unfortunately got on the Special S bandwagon a little too late. The S got discontinued in February 07. If you can find a shop that has them, grab em while you can. They're a great cigar, unfortunately once the V's came out, the S was overshadowed and that was that. I still have a few boxes in my humidor, I hoard these things like I do with MB1's and 2's.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> You unfortunately got on the Special S bandwagon a little too late. The S got discontinued in February 07. If you can find a shop that has them, grab em while you can. They're a great cigar, unfortunately once the V's came out, the S was overshadowed and that was that. I still have a few boxes in my humidor, I hoard these things like I do with MB1's and 2's.


Thanks Ian... I guess I'll have to start my search and horde mission.


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2009)

One of my favorite brands! One of few in which most of the blends are excellent and at a decent price!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

This just in, there will also be a lonsdale size that will be released with the other sizes in a few weeks!


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Whooooie! Always happy to hear news like that, Ian! Thanks for the update, my man!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> This just in, there will also be a lonsdale size that will be released with the other sizes in a few weeks!


Woo! I love lonsdales, and I love Olivas...now they combine their powers


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Still haven't gotten a V maduro.... Still don't know where else to look for them. The guy I usually go to doesn't have any more.... That makes me sad.


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Might find some on the WTT/WTS portion of the forum. I've seen them there before(If I recall correctly)


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

Mr.Erskine said:


> Still haven't gotten a V maduro.... Still don't know where else to look for them. The guy I usually go to doesn't have any more.... That makes me sad.


I bought 2 today. The last 2 I found. I went to two different B&M's. They are becoming extinct.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Thanks Ian... I guess I'll have to start my search and horde mission.


Ron still has some boxes at Serious Cigars Oliva Cigars from SeriousCigars.com


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

The Oliva Connecticut Reserve begins shipping tomorrow! Below are sizes and prices. Please keep in mind this is MSRP and will vary from state to state due to each state's OTP taxes. All are 20 count boxes.

Robusto - 5x50 - $4.50
Toro - 6x50 - $5.50
Torpedo - 6.5x52 - $6.50
Churchill - 7x50 - $6.50
Lonsdale - 6.5x44 - $4.30


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

I hope my buddy over at Jake Cigar's has these coming. 

Guess I'll have to ask t'morrow


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> The Oliva Connecticut Reserve begins shipping tomorrow! Below are sizes and prices. Please keep in mind this is MSRP and will vary from state to state due to each state's OTP taxes. All are 20 count boxes.
> 
> Robusto - 5x50 - $4.50
> Toro - 6x50 - $5.50
> ...


Sweet, looking forward to trying these!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Ian...appreciate the heads-up, will start keeping a lookout for these.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Ron still has some boxes at Serious Cigars Oliva Cigars from SeriousCigars.com


Squid® missed out on these except for one I was gifted... I'm completely out of room to store cigars anyway though... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Architeuthis said:


> Any new Lancero's on the horizon? Good stuff!


I ask again...


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Architeuthis said:


> I ask again...


Nope.


----------



## Ricky74 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am wondering if the old Oliva "O" Bold (with the red cloth band) can still be found in ANY place at all anymore...I used to love this cigar and I don't understand why Oliva discontinued it. I don't think the New O is the same blend, based on what I've tasted. Maybe, just maybe we could convince the family to put it out again, or a cigar with the same blend?
If anyne knows where I can still find these (a lot of un-updated sites claim to have them, but then they tell me they don't when I ask). Or, if anyone actually has these in their 'dor and are willing to part with them, that would be great.
Thanks....


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

I picked up a fiver of the Robusto O's from the devil site for $15. They are sitting in the Humi as I speak and then I grabbed a Master Blend from my local B&M. I love this product, all Olivas are great!:thumb:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ricky74 said:


> I am wondering if the old Oliva "O" Bold (with the red cloth band) can still be found in ANY place at all anymore...I used to love this cigar and I don't understand why Oliva discontinued it. I don't think the New O is the same blend, based on what I've tasted. Maybe, just maybe we could convince the family to put it out again, or a cigar with the same blend?
> If anyne knows where I can still find these (a lot of un-updated sites claim to have them, but then they tell me they don't when I ask). Or, if anyone actually has these in their 'dor and are willing to part with them, that would be great.
> Thanks....


Anytime I have seen anybdy ask this question in the past anybody from Oliva will tell you it is the same blend. The Red band is the Serie O and the Blue is the Serie O Maduro.


----------



## Ricky74 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey that's great, but what is the "Devil site" you are talking about? I never heard of it. Do they have the Old Bold's there?

As for the Old O Bold being the same as the New O, I am not sure you are correct--the Old O "classic" IS the same as the Serie O (although some have said even that blend has changed too.). But there is no new "Serie" version of the "O" Bold which was a different blend than the O classic.
The New Serie O, from what I've read, is an SG Habano wrapper with Habano filler and Binder. 
The old O Bold was a Nic. SG wrapper, Mexican binder and Mex/Nic filler.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

I got to meet a rep from Oliva in Gettysburg. Seemed like a nice guy, didn't get to talk to him, because there was an Oliva event and Oliva also supplied the cigars for the cigars and brandy event at the Gettysburg Reenactors' Appreciation Weekend...

I really enjoyed it, as well as the O that I had at the C&B event!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Smoked the new Connecticut last week. Not bad. A little mild for me, but the finish blew a little pepper in my nose! The burn, draw, and construction were excellent!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Anytime I have seen anybdy ask this question in the past anybody from Oliva will tell you it is the same blend. The Red band is the Serie O and the Blue is the Serie O Maduro.


I've been told the same thing....


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Anytime I have seen anybdy ask this question in the past anybody from Oliva will tell you it is the same blend. The Red band is the Serie O and the Blue is the Serie O Maduro.


Not correct, the O BOLD was indeed a different blend that was discontinued.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey good to see you on the forums! 

Quick question. I just had a box of Oliva V lanceros a V Maduros land in my mail box today and when I opened the dress box of maduros I notices that there is no brown band in this one unlike the first dress box I had. it was still factory sealed and was just wondering if there was something different about some V maduro dress boxes or if somebody just forgot to throw the ribbon in this one?


----------



## Ricky74 (Mar 8, 2009)

BengalMan said:


> Not correct, the O BOLD was indeed a different blend that was discontinued.


Yes, not to beat a dead horse, but that confirms what I said, that the Bold is not the same as the Serie O or Serie O Maduro. Not even close. I just dont get why such an awesome cigar with sky-high reviews was discontinued. Now my question is whether Oliva has any plans maybe to re-release the O Bold under the Serie name?
thanks.


----------



## cfburns (Feb 5, 2012)

I gotta tell you all--the new Oliva Connecticut will not contain any tobacco actually grown in Connecticut. They always use the Ecuador-grown Conn seed, and we know that tobacco adapts to its new climate and the Ecuador-Connecticut neither looks nor tastes the same to an experienced smoker. But it sure is cheap by the pound!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I went to an Oliva event this week. I got to say I always enjoy when Jack(rep for our area) comes to town. Great guy always a pleasure to talk to really represents the company well. You cant buy an Oliva cigar without him personally handing you a free cutter t any event. Good cigars and great people.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

As an Oliva rep, can you explain to me why the Oliva V is so damn delicious? I'd love to know what your secret is so I can apply to everything I eat or smoke from now on.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> As an Oliva rep, can you explain to me why the Oliva V is so damn delicious? I'd love to know what your secret is so I can apply to everything I eat or smoke from now on.


They sprinkle them all with crack!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Goatmilk said:


> They sprinkle them all with crack!


:biglaugh: Soooo true. Just had another one over the weekend and I'm always impressed with them.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

kozzman555 said:


> As an Oliva rep, can you explain to me why the Oliva V is so damn delicious? I'd love to know what your secret is so I can apply to everything I eat or smoke from now on.


Grind a stick and use in place of pepper. 

Yeah the V is good. Being a usual CC smoker, the V is just about the only NC line that I have bought multiple boxes of.


----------



## royalpalmarts (Jun 26, 2012)

Had my first Oliva Belicoso recently, enjoyed it as much as a Padron, may be my current favorite cigar.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

royalpalmarts said:


> Had my first Oliva Belicoso recently, enjoyed it as much as a Padron, may be my current favorite cigar.


That's great to hear! Definitely check out the new Serie V Melanio that will be hitting stores in the next few weeks!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> As an Oliva rep, can you explain to me why the Oliva V is so damn delicious? I'd love to know what your secret is so I can apply to everything I eat or smoke from now on.


Why just limit it to the V? The Cain Habano and Nub Habano are just as tasty!! With those three enough really is never enough



BengalMan said:


> That's great to hear! Definitely check out the new Serie V Melanio that will be hitting stores in the next few weeks!


Cannot wait to get my hands on these Ian. Oliva never disappoints


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> That's great to hear! Definitely check out the new Serie V Melanio that will be hitting stores in the next few weeks!


Thanks for the heads up, looking forward to try them. My favorite Oliva so far is the Master Blends Toroedo


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

BengalMan said:


> That's great to hear! Definitely check out the new Serie V Melanio that will be hitting stores in the next few weeks!


Already on the waiting list. Awaiting arrival.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> That's great to hear! Definitely check out the new Serie V Melanio that will be hitting stores in the next few weeks!


Reading the reviews for this stick makes me salivate. Can't wait to try one... or 5


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Not a question...but a request...please have all Oliva V Melanios shipped directly to my house. They are amazing.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Trilobyte said:


> Not a question...but a request...please have all Oliva V Melanios shipped directly to my house. They are amazing.


Bob actually meant to say MY house - as in my house in Winter Springs, FL!!!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm hoping to make it to the Oliva event at holts this week and hoping they have some Melanio there


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

sengjc said:


> Grind a stick and use in place of pepper.
> 
> Yeah the V is good. Being a usual CC smoker, the V is just about the only NC line that I have bought multiple boxes of.


Smae here...


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

Any updates on the v#4's going into general us release?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

apexking said:


> Any updates on the v#4's going into general us release?


They will not be a standard production cigar, but later this month, there may be a few boxes leaking into select stores.... Keep an eye out.


----------



## mannish (Jan 19, 2012)

There is an Olivia Event this Friday in Birmingham, Al at The Humidor Room. I am looking forward to that, I will be the musical entertainment...cool


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, Ian, I haven't been smoking cigar for long but am already a fan of Oliva. I am curious about your plan about master blends 4. Are we able to smoke one maybe next year? Thanks.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

melanios?


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Really NEED to know when the Series V maduro is coming out. I had one at an Oliva event at a smoke inn and am hooked and now I can't find them. I know they are LE help a brother OUT.:hail:


----------



## circadianswing (Dec 23, 2012)

Got a few Oliva Vindicator robustos, and these things are amazing!!!! Ash held on for almost 2 inches!


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

Had a series V for the first time. Def not for me. Too darn harsh. Could tell it was a quality cigar though. Later tried a plain ol Olivia Connecticut. Like candy! Will be picking up some more for sure.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Harsh or strong? Big difference there. Sounds like it was too strong if you moved to the Connecticut Reserve and really enjoyed it. The V is a full bodied, spicy cigar, I'd maybe revisit it once you move into that strength profile. If you like the Connecticut Reserve, check out the Nub Connecticut and the new Padilla Connecticut. Moving up from there would be the Serie G Cameroon. Keep smoking and keep trying different things to continue to broaden your palette.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Anthony Johnson said:


> Had a series V for the first time. Def not for me. Too darn harsh. Could tell it was a quality cigar though. Later tried a plain ol Olivia Connecticut. Like candy! Will be picking up some more for sure.


Below is "somewhat" the level from mild to strong.

Oliva Connecticut - Mild
Oliva Series G - Mild/Medium
Oliva Series 0 - Mild/Medium with spice
Oliva Series V - Full with spice
Oliva Series V Melanio - Full with spice
Oliva Master Blend - Full


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I had another V while having a bourbon and it was fine. How ever you want to describe it though, for me it needs to be the right time I guess.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice, glad to hear you enjoyed it.


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Nice, glad to hear you enjoyed it.


I did thank you! And I'm from Cincy as well! Probably the only other Bengal fan on here!


----------



## Beefy (Sep 9, 2013)

Oliva is top 3 in my favs. Keep up the good work gents!


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

The V was the first oliva that my local tobacconist suggested to me.
LOVE it! and I keep some around


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Beefy said:


> Oliva is top 3 in my favs. Keep up the good work gents!


I tell everyone you can't go wrong with an Oliva. We have about 300 cigars at my office and more than 1/3 are Olivas. I have probably given out at least 50 or so Oliva cigars this year and the response is always positive. In my building alone I've turned two Rocky Patel smokers into Oliva addicts


----------



## Beefy (Sep 9, 2013)

RP are good, but I haven't found an Oliva I don't like. I always recommend Oliva to any of my friends who don't know what to get. I have to restock mine soon because go to them first! Lol!


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

I've enjoyed EVERY Oliva that's been set afire too. Their a very consistent smoke for sure. That being said, I've got the new CI magazine in today, has anyone tried the new to the US Viejo Mundo? They look interesting but with my smoke budget, I can't buy another box this month.


----------



## AceRockefeller (Aug 11, 2013)

Saw your name was "BengalMan" Figured you just liked tigers, Then saw you are from Cincinnati. I'm a season ticket holder myself, WHODEY!


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Great cigars (V is in my top 5 all time), keep them coming.


----------



## goatking (Sep 5, 2013)

Just bought 4 V's and need to smoke em!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

oliva was the first cigar i smoke through the nub! just a great cigar and need to pick up more for my humidor!


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

Oliva has always been in the top for me. - Serie V was my first full-body smoke, and I always smile when I see them in my humidor or in a B&M. I love that stick!

I actually applied for one of their open positions recently. Hoping to hear back.


----------



## lp10104 (May 1, 2014)

What is the best from olivia


----------



## lp10104 (May 1, 2014)

Irish Cannon said:


> Oliva has always been in the top for me. - Serie V was my first full-body smoke, and I always smile when I see them in my humidor or in a B&M. I love that stick!
> 
> I actually applied for one of their open positions recently. Hoping to hear back.


How strong is it?


----------



## lp10104 (May 1, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> oliva was the first cigar i smoke through the nub! just a great cigar and need to pick up more for my humidor!


I cant stand the nub camerons


----------



## lp10104 (May 1, 2014)

Beefy said:


> Oliva is top 3 in my favs. Keep up the good work gents!


How long do they age their tobacco?


----------



## golbygolb (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the Melanio Serie V Churchill. It's one of my go-tos. However, I don't recommend the Saison at all. (I'll post more on them soon).

Question: Have any of you noticed a difference in the quality of Oliva cigars from Cigars International/CB vs. retail stores? 

I'm curious if the shops receive a different pick/selection than the online stores.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I just started on this forum and coming back to cigars after 15+ away from or enjoyed only on special occasion. I had some people recommend Oliva V series as I really like Padron but with their retail price tag, I can't have a hobby like that. I'm a full time wine collector though my cellar is now full after 10 years. Still Padron will put me in the poorhouse quick. So I have ordered twice from Thompson. The Torpedo V and I just bought 5 packs of these., with the exception of the Oliva V which was a box of 10. 
OLIVA SERIE V MELANIO GRAN RESERVA LIMITADA FIGURADO SUMATRA

LA AROMA DE CUBA MI AMORE BOX PRESS MADURO 

LA AROMA DE CUBA NEW BLEND ROBUSTO MADURO TORO

I also got a 5 pack of the Oliva Serie V Corujo Sun Grown if I have that right. My humidor only holds 50 so I'm close to full now. For some reason the Aging Room Quattro P55 and the
Alec BradleyTorpedoes didn't copy. 
Anyway this is my first post here. I keep it limited. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

lp10104 said:


> How long do they age their tobacco?


The ones I just bought said a minimum of 4 years for the fill tobacco.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------

